# $35.4K Out the door for an '05?



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm getting clost to finally pulling the trigger on this and the dealer quoted me $35,416 out the door for a 2005 six-speed with the 18" rims. Does this sound about right, he said he was giving it to me at $100 over invoice (whatever that is). Keep in mind I'm in CA and the price includes almost $3000 in tax and g'ment fees.

Thanks for your input....


----------



## AnthonyGP (Aug 17, 2005)

Not sure what the difference is between MD and CA, but I'm getting mine at $31k out fo the door over here in MD.

The GTO i'm getting is a Black 6m, with AC grills thrown in for free.

The invoice for the car was $30,4xx (can't remember the exact number).


----------



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

I think our tax rate is 8.25% , no easy way around that. What is your tax rate in MD?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Gooooat said:


> I'm getting clost to finally pulling the trigger on this and the dealer quoted me $35,416 out the door for a 2005 six-speed with the 18" rims. Does this sound about right, he said he was giving it to me at $100 over invoice (whatever that is). Keep in mind I'm in CA and the price includes almost $3000 in tax and g'ment fees.
> 
> Thanks for your input....


After the warranty upgrade, taxes, title, tags ect thats about what I paid for mine.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I paid $34,700 out the door for mine. But I don't have the 18s.


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

That is not even close to wholesale,,,, That is almost sticker but with the 18's its not that bad. Invoice here at our dealership I have heard is right around 29,000 then 500 for wheels, plus tax, title, warranty and anything else that they can get you for. I just paid 21,000 for another 04 GTO Pulse red with under 2,000 miles, they gave me 20,500 for trade for my m6 and got my new A4 for 21,000 and it has 1500 miles on it. I say low ball them,,, it cant hurt but I know at this dealership they will not budge off of sticker.


----------



## AnthonyGP (Aug 17, 2005)

Tax rate in MD is 5%. I'm actually going to hold out on him until mid-Sept and offer a lower price since the 06's are scheduled for Oct. The price I got was only the first round of negotiations. I think I can get him down to $29 or so in late Sept.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

thats about what I paid in Stockton ca 7 months ago


----------



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, I've called around and the dealers are all in the same boat...no discounts at all on this. I offered one $32,918 out the door and he said "sure, but you still need to pay the tax and other fees"  I should be used to paying more for stuff living in CA.


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

Here in central Texas I paid 31916.5 out the door. that includes tax, title etc etc.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> Here in central Texas I paid 31916.5 out the door. that includes tax, title etc etc.


  Wow. You got a much better deal than I did, and I had GMS!


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Walked out the door with the keys for 34872.31 here in MA.


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

mrbst47 where did you get yours? I went to a dealer in fort worth that bills themselves as "The Discount King" having a "clear the Lot" sale, no less, and they wanted $2000 over MSRP, for an 05... They had added a strut brace and bushing kit to justify the $2000 premium...

When I talked to them about it they were willing to negotiate on the 2000 premium but that was it...

I mentioned that I wanted to pay $500 over invoice and the guy acted like I slapped his mother. He actually got mad...I told him that I wasn't trying to insult him but that was my offer and I left. I figure that when I look at auto trader I see at least 5 dealerships in the metroplex that have 10 or more GTOs in stock, sooner or later they are going to get tired of paying the floorplan on these decide to sell them at a profit...even if that profit is $500 plus holdback. 

I am looking to at the very least get below MSRP before I will bite... If I have to get anywhere near MSRP It will be on an 06...

Anyone in the Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex know of a dealer who deals on volume?


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

MostlyStock said:


> mrbst47 where did you get yours? I went to a dealer in fort worth that bills themselves as "The Discount King" having a "clear the Lot" sale, no less, and they wanted $2000 over MSRP, for an 05... They had added a strut brace and bushing kit to justify the $2000 premium...
> 
> When I talked to them about it they were willing to negotiate on the 2000 premium but that was it...
> 
> ...


Mostlystock,

I bought mine in Austin on I-35 (about 15 miles north of Austin actually). I got the GMS price and then haggled them a bit lower. But I first tried to haggle in Houston and I ran into the same problem as you, (before GMS pricing) and they threw me out for even suggesting that I should pay less than sticker. So it all depends on the dealer. I have heard good things from Mcdavid pontiac in Dallas, and Sewell in Dallas. If you want to come down to Austin and go to Maxwell, they should take care of you. They have been great to me. (If you do end up buiying there, let me know so I can get a free oil change as a referal).

thanks,

Matt


----------



## Titeylicious (Apr 23, 2005)

I live in California and bought a 6 speed with 18" wheels also. I paid 34,750 out the door about 2 weeks ago. That was the price they offered me with no haggling.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

MostlyStock said:


> Anyone in the Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex know of a dealer who deals on volume?


You might try Sewell in Dallas. I got mine there for invoice a few weeks ago. The only thing that sucked is the sales manager was driving it and it had 800 miles on it already, but they threw in tint and the auto-x grills.


----------



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

*Price Paid*

I paid $32,250 plus 8.125% sales tax plus tags and a few other fees.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

shadow said:


> I paid $32,250 plus 8.125% sales tax plus tags and a few other fees.


That sounds right, these guys who walked out with deal @ $31K must not have any state sales tax.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> That sounds right, these guys who walked out with deal @ $31K must not have any state sales tax.


Today, I just paid $31,006, out the door, and that INCLUDED free tinting and a $499 dealer fee!  

Tax rate here in Polk County (Bartow, FL) is 6.5%, BTW. I put $1135 down and financed $29,758 for 63 months @ 4.89% $539 payment! I feel great with this deal!


Black w/ Red interior 6 speed BTW.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> Today, I just paid $31,006, out the door, and that INCLUDED free tinting and a $499 dealer fee!
> 
> Tax rate here in Polk County (Bartow, FL) is 6.5%, BTW. I put $1135 down and financed $29,758 for 63 months @ 4.89% $539 payment! I feel great with this deal!
> 
> ...



That's more of what I would expect to pay also, at least this time of year in the Midwest. Florida though, that's got to be a heck of a deal! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> Today, I just paid $31,006, out the door, and that INCLUDED free tinting and a $499 dealer fee!
> 
> Tax rate here in Polk County (Bartow, FL) is 6.5%, BTW. I put $1135 down and financed $29,758 for 63 months @ 4.89% $539 payment! I feel great with this deal!
> 
> ...


You got a HELL of a deal. When I bought mine in March they hadnt implemented the "Employee pricing to everyone" thing yet. You couldnt find any of the damned things on any lot. I had to wait almost 2 months for their order to come in and they were NOT willing to deal. I went to 4 different dealerships and everyone wanted sticker. Well, my sisters husband works for GM and he got me his friends and family discount (GMS) and hit the dealer with that, so I got GMS at the time but the MSRP was higher then and the GMS price wasnt what it is now. It sucks to read about these prices you guys are paying now. Autoway REFUSED to sell the car to me when I threw down the GMS code. The manager said "No way" and told me to hit the road, I couldnt believe it. Dick Norris was willing to do the deal with GMS and they got one in so I went with them. From reading this thread its like its a whole different world out there now buying these GTO's. Its like they are wheeling and dealing to move them like the ywould a LaCrosse or something. Good for you, kind of upsetting for me. Good thing I ponyed up for GAP insurance. Oh well! It was what I wanted and I couldnt have forseen what was going to happen, at least I can take solace in the fact that alot of people paid more than I did. :cheers


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

I shopped several dealerships and ended up buying (employee discount rate) out of state. No dickering on price at any dealership. Deal boiled down to trade allowance on my very clean 98 SSEi w. 84,000 miles.

First dealer I visited offered me $3000 for old car. I told him he hurt my feelings while _I was going out the door_.

Ended up getting $5200 trade-in which still was $300 too cheap.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> I shopped several dealerships and ended up buying (employee discount rate) out of state. No dickering on price at any dealership. Deal boiled down to trade allowance on my very clean 98 SSEi w. 84,000 miles.
> 
> First dealer I visited offered me $3000 for old car. I told him he hurt my feelings while _I was going out the door_.
> 
> Ended up getting $5200 trade-in which still was $300 too cheap.


Aren't there residency requirements when purchasing a car out of state?


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Live in Louisiana and car was purchased in Mississippi. Paid Mississippi sales tax at time of purchase. When car is liscensed in Louisiana sales tax is paid for Louisiana. Then paperwork sent to dealership in Mississippi and then Mississippi sales taxes are reimbursed.

I think several states down here have an agreement among themselves how out of state purchases are handled in regard to sales taxes.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Got my 05 M6 w/18" wheels in June (ordered in Feb) for:

Sticker = $34,185
GMS = $30,718.93
Rebate = $1,000 (I applied it as downpayment)
Total = $29,718.93 + $2,134.30 TTL = 

*$31,853.23 * out the door and amount financed for 60 mos @ 4.9%.


----------

